# SkinnyGuy's Bulking Journey - not stopping till 180



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 11, 2007)

So i think a workout journal is a good idea, with this i will post my stats, pics, lifts,routine and diet. Im planning on bulking till 180 lbs. Im sitting at 150 right now.

Main Stats : 
--------
Age: 21 
Hight : 5.9
Weight : 150
Body fat: 10%
-------------

Measurments ( all unflexed)

arms : 11
chest:36
HIPS : 37.25
waist : 31
Thighs : 21 
calves:14.5
forearms : 10 
shoulders : 43.5
Neck : 14 

---------------------

Routine 

Monday-heavy Upper body

Flat Barbell Bench Press 5x5 
Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 5X5
Pullups 5x5 
Barbell Rows 5X5
Dumbbell Shoulder Press 5X5
Overhead Dumbbell Extension 5X5
Preacher Curl 5X5

Tuesday Heavy Lower body

Quads-2 movements 8x3
Squats 5X5
Leg Press : 5X5
Leg extension 5X5
Stiff Legged Deadlifts 5X5
Hamstring Curls 5X5
Calve Raises 5x10-12

Wednesday
Off

Thursday Moderate Upper body

barbell Bench Press  3x8
Incline Dumbbell  Press 3x8
Pullups 3x8
Dumbbell Rows 3X8
Cleans 3x8
Tricep Extension 3X8
Bicep Curl 3X8

Friday-lower-moderate

Squats 4X8
Deadlifts 4X8
Leg extensions :4X8
Ham curl : 4X8
Calve Raises 5X12

Sat and Sun-off

----
Pics Taken Dec 9

skinnyguy1986 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
----

Diet : i will be getting a 3600 CAL diet with 30% protein 40% carbs 30% fats. i will get those Cal's over 6 meals a day.

also feel free to post suggestions or comments regarding my workout, diet or exercises. your input is really needed.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Week 1 - Heavy Upper*

Yesterdays Workout.

Flat Barbell Bench Press (5X5)  
115X8
125X5
120X4
120X5
120X5
Incline Dumbbell Press (5X5)
45X4
40X6
40X4
40X3
35X6
Widegrip Pullups 
Bodyweight X8
Bodyweight X5
Bodyweight X4
Bodyweight X2
Machine Rows (5X5)
45X5
45X5
45X4
40X5
40X5
Shoulder Press 
35X6
35X5
35X4
35X4
35X4
Overhead tricep Extentions (5X5)
30X4
25X5
25X6
25X5
25X4
Preacher Curls 
10 (eachside)X6
15X4
10X5
10X5
10X4

Comments : I thought it was a great workout, it was really intense and very demanding, I noticed with most of my lifts i do way less Reps while approaching the last set it showed when i did pullups, started at  8 first set, and down to 1 rep at the 5th set.

Today i will do my heavy Leg Workout.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Week 1 Heavy Legs*

havnt updated in a while been busy with work and University but heres my 2nd Heavy leg workout 

Squats 155X4
145X6
150X5
150X5
150X4

Leg Press : 270X5
270X5
270X5
270X5
270X5

Stiff Legged Deadlift : 85X8
105X7
125X6
135X5

Leg extention : 85X5
85X5
85X5
85X5
85X5

Ham extention : 65X5
65X5
65X5
65X5
65X5

NO calve raises..


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Week 1 Medium Upper*

Flat bench Press : 105X5
85X8
90X8
90X7
85X6

Incline Dumbell Press 

50X8
50X5
45X6
40X8
40X5

Military Press  55 ( 8,5,4)

Pullups 5,4,4,3

Overhead Tricep Extention  20(8,8,7)

Preacher Curl 

Bar + 10 lbs on each side. 10,8,8,5


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Week 1 Medium Lower*

Squats 
145X9
155X8
155X6
145X7

Legpress
270(8,8,8)

didnt do deadlifts, i still have to work on my form. 

Leg ext : 90X8,8,7

Ham Curls : 65X8,8,8

Sitting calve Raises with 25Lb weight 3X6


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Week 2 Heavy Upper ( Dec 17)*

Incline Barbel Bench Press  : 125X6,5,5,5,5

Flat Barbell bench Press : 135X2 
125X5
125X5
125X4
125X4

Pullups 6,5,5,4,3

Rows Machine 50X5,5,4,4,3

Tricep Ext 
30X5
25X5,5,5,4

Preacher Curl : 15X5,4,4
10X5,10X5

took me an hour and a half to finish the workout the reason is i was training with my bro and i had to help him with some of his HIT excersises but overall is was a got workout i
m feeling very sore today, i wont be hitting the gym today as im fasting for religious reasons.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Week 2 Heavy Lower*

Squats 185X4
175X5
175X3
165X5
165X4
Leg press 270X6
320X5,5,5,4
Stiff Legged Deads 135X5,5,5,5,5

Leg Extension 
65X7
80X5
80X6
85X4
85X5

Weighted Calf Raises 

25X8
30X8
35X5
35X8


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Week 2 Medium Upper*

Incline Dumbell Press 

55X6
50X6
45X6
40X8

Flat Bench 115X7
105X8
105X7
110X5

Pullups  4,4,2 (really good form)

Shoulder press Dumbells 

40X4
35X7
35X4
30X8

Dips 7,4,4

Preacher Curl 
45lbsX10,8,8,7,6


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Week 2 Medium Lower*

Squats 

175X7
165X8
165X5
165X6
155X7

Leg Press 

320X8
340X7
330X8
330X8

Leg Ext 

105X5
90X6
60X10
75X7

Ham Curls 

60X8,8,8,8

Calf Raises 

25X8,8,8,8


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Week 3 Heavy Lower*

The gym was closed so i could only do squats at home but i was able to increase 

Squats
185X5
185X5
185X5
185X4
185X4


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Week 3 Heavy Upper*

I had a pretty good workout my flat bench increased a lot. 

Flat Bench Press
135X8  
155X2
145X5
145X5
150X4

Incline Dumbell Press 

45X5
45X5
45X5
45X5
45X5

Pullups 4,3 Wide grip

5,5 Assisted 

Dumbell Rows R:65X5,5,5
L : 65X5,5,5,5

Dips 4,3,2

Preacher CUrls 60lbs 8,5


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 26, 2007)

skinnyguy1986 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

whenever i find my new camera i will post new pics ive gained 9-10bs since i started bulking im in the 3rd week, ive gained around an inch in arms and chest and shoulders... pretty good start hope it continues..

but here are b4 measurements and after

arms : 11 after 12
chest:36 after 37
HIPS : 37.25 after38
waist : 31
Thighs : 21 after 22
calves:14.5 after 15
forearms : 10 after 11
shoulders : 43.5 after 44.5

so around an inch gain on mostly all muscle groups, as for fat gain im not sure i will measure my waist tomorrow and see.


----------



## retailmuscle (Dec 27, 2007)

what type of protein are u taking?


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 27, 2007)

retailmuscle said:


> what type of protein are u taking?




 Optimum 100% Whey Protein

Bodybuilding.com - Optimum 100% Whey Protein - With Faster-Acting HYDROWHEY! On sale now!

i got the 10lbs a while back maybe 2 years ago, doesn't have expiration date on it, it seems to be working great. i got maybe 1/4 of the bag left so i will get some whey isolate protien post workout.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 27, 2007)

i woke up at 5 and didnt feel good, my stomach was acting all funny, it reminded me when im gonna start puking,i was very dehydrated so i drank some water and  a couple of mins later i was in teh bathroom puking really hard it was very discussing,i had puke up my nose and some stuck in my throat, i had to puke 4 times already and i only sipped some water, Im thinking the puking is over now i need to stick with water for a couple of hours and hope i dont puke anymore then eat some bananas. My body just feels so sore it looks like i have a fever too.i took a t3 and it seems to help with the overall pain. i measured my waist and its still at 31. my weight is around 157 with cothes 158.7 with clothes, i measured my arm and its still around 11.8, i just hope mybody still maintains my gains in mass and strength, i will post full measurements later on. 

its weird the only thing i ate b4 sleeping were 4 eggs. and i waited a good 45 b4 going to bed. a similar experience happened to me a a couple of years back and i seem to get stomach flus whenever im bulking or gaining some weight not sure if  my body is trying to prevent me from doing that or what ?


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Jan 2, 2008)

*squat vid 185X5*






YouTube Video


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Week 4 Heavy Legs*

alright so im a lot better i took 1 week off and im back to training 

Squats 185X6
205X2 
195X4
185X5
185X4

Leg Extension 

150X5,5,5,5,5

Leg press 

360X5
380X4
370X5
370X5
380X5

NO SL deadlifts 

Leg Curl 

70X5,5,5,5,5

Calf Raises 

35X5,5,5,5


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Week 4 Heavy Upper*

Inclined Dumbell Press 55X6,4,3
50X4
45X5
Flat Bench Press 135X3,3,3
115X5,5

Dumbell SHoulder Press 40X4
35X5,5,5,5

Pullups bodyweight 6,4,3,3,3

Dips 4,4,4,4

Preacher Curl with 15 lbs on each side 5X5

the workout wasnt bad had to work less sets becuase the gym was closing early.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Week 4 Moderate Lower*

Squats 185X5
165X7,7,7

Leg Press 360X8,8,8

Leg Extension 105X8
120X8
110X8

Stiff Legged Deadlifts 

135X8,8,8

Ham Curls 65X8,8,8

Calf Raises Weighted 25 lbs 8,8,8


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Week 4 Moderate Upper*

Flat Bench 
135X7,6
125X8,7
Incline Chest Press Machine 

45X6
35X7
30X8,8

Dips 7,5,4

shoulder press dumbells 35X8,8,8

Pullups 6,5,4 Bodyweight
Assisted 60X9

Deadlifts 135X8,8,8

Preacher CUrl with 15 lbs on each side 
8,8,8


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pics for jan 6 

skinnyguy1986/jan 6 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

didnt notice much a difference with the 5 lb gains.. i will post more pics in feb.


----------



## JKurz (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good bro..... Im about the same size and trying really hard to hit 170-180. Im gonna try your routine for a few weeks..... Diet is way harder than any workout..!!


----------

